# Feeding Dr. Tim's Kinesis formula



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I started feeding Dr. Tim's Kinesis formula last night. Zane seems to love it and it smells pretty good for dog food.  I hope this works well for Zane. :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our girls have been on it since Sept and are doing great! I really like being able to communicate with Dr. Tim. He's on here occassionally and also has a FB page where he has ask the vet ?s on Tues and Thurs.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope it works for Zane. I have thought of using Dr. Tim for my hounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Our girls have been on it since Sept and are doing great! I really like being able to communicate with Dr. Tim. He's on here occassionally and also has a FB page where he has ask the vet ?s on Tues and Thurs.


Yeah that's pretty cool he's on forums and actually responds in detail to questions about his formulas. I had emailed him this past Friday evening asking for samples and he emailed me back Saturday morning asking for my address. After reading up on it more I didn't wait for the samples I went ahead and ordered it Monday from Chewy. 





dogloverforlife said:


> Hope it works for Zane. I have thought of using Dr. Tim for my hounds.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey WCF, are you reading this? Just ordered another 44 lb bag of Pursuit from Petflow.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

artbuc said:


> Hey WCF, are you reading this? Just ordered another 44 lb bag of Pursuit from Petflow.


Who or what is WCF?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

That was an old member waschampionfan. He really liked Dr. Tim's. I know him from other forums as different names. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

artbuc said:


> Hey WCF, are you reading this? Just ordered another 44 lb bag of Pursuit from Petflow.


How much do you have to feed of the pursuit?
How much do your dog (s) weigh and how many dogs do you have?
I am sorrg for the questions, but as mentioned I'm debating getting this for my male foxhounds. Right now they eat 4 cups each of Nutrisource Performance. 
Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh ok. I've seen that user post in several food threads that I've read over these past few weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Oh ok. I've seen that user post in several food threads that I've read over these past few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Indeed, he hangs around the diet forums here and quite afew other forums with his dr tims agenda 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Tuco said:


> Indeed, he hangs around the diet forums here and quite afew other forums with his dr tims agenda
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WCF is very knowledgable and helpful. He owns a kennel full of dogs and is hooked-up with some of the top dog handlers in the USA. Unlike some, he does not get all of his nutritional info from DogFoodAnalysis.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

dogloverforlife said:


> How much do you have to feed of the pursuit?
> How much do your dog (s) weigh and how many dogs do you have?
> I am sorrg for the questions, but as mentioned I'm debating getting this for my male foxhounds. Right now they eat 4 cups each of Nutrisource Performance.
> Thanks!
> ...


One 65lb GR who will be 6 on Apr 23rd. He is very active and gets 3 measured cups/day. No other treats or table scraps, just Pursuit.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> WCF is very knowledgable and helpful. He owns a kennel full of dogs and is hooked-up with some of the top dog handlers in the USA. Unlike some, he does not get all of his nutritional info from DogFoodAnalysis.


That's correct. I don't pretend to be an expert like Tuco. The only dry food I will ever use is either Dr. Tim's or Annamaet. Period.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been feeding Dr.Tim's Grain Free for several weeks now. Sheldon has done great on it until the past 10 days, he started scratching like crazy. I thought it was environmental with all the allergens in the air......but I reverted to his old food (Fromm's large breed puppy) and the itching stopped within a day. After a few days I gave him a treat with Dr.Tims in a Kong and within hours he started itching again.

I agree Dr.Tims is a great food, but I'm thinking Sheldon has a chicken allergy? I would just keep him on the Fromm's but as soon as I put him back on the food the scratching stopped and again his poop got all mushing (reason I switched to Dr. Tims) and he starts having to make multiple messy stops on the lawn to get it all out. Even after just adding 25% of Dr.Tims during the transistion his poop firmed right up.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Not sure which way go at this point, as all Dr.Tim's have a chicken base. Do you think it could be some other ingredient in the food? Maybe try Pursuit? Or another line completely?


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Try Annamaet? I was thinking of going w/ this GF formula but went w/ Dr. Tim's instead....
Annamaet Grain Free Manitok Dog Food


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

RichsRetriever said:


> Who or what is WCF?





Tuco said:


> Indeed, he hangs around the diet forums here and quite afew other forums with his dr tims agenda
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


...and Champion Pet Foods bashing (it's what he named himself, right?).


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yup, he seems to have more against champion than pedigree and science diet LMAO


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do Dr. Tim's threads always turn out like this!!?? Can we keep it on track please. 

So far Zane is doing great on Dr. Tim's. He's only pooping twice a day instead of 3-4 on EB and TOTW.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Sheldon said:


> I have been feeding Dr.Tim's Grain Free for several weeks now. Sheldon has done great on it until the past 10 days, he started scratching like crazy. I thought it was environmental with all the allergens in the air......but I reverted to his old food (Fromm's large breed puppy) and the itching stopped within a day. After a few days I gave him a treat with Dr.Tims in a Kong and within hours he started itching again.
> 
> I agree Dr.Tims is a great food, but I'm thinking Sheldon has a chicken allergy? I would just keep him on the Fromm's but as soon as I put him back on the food the scratching stopped and again his poop got all mushing (reason I switched to Dr. Tims) and he starts having to make multiple messy stops on the lawn to get it all out. Even after just adding 25% of Dr.Tims during the transistion his poop firmed right up.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Not sure which way go at this point, as all Dr.Tim's have a chicken base. Do you think it could be some other ingredient in the food? Maybe try Pursuit? Or another line completely?


Rocky presented behavior like this many, many times. I always thought I could figure out cause and effect but I could not. If Sheldon is allergic to something in DT's formula, you would almost certainly not see instantaneous relief when switching back. Good-luck as I know how difficult these situations are.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Sheldon said:


> I have been feeding Dr.Tim's Grain Free for several weeks now. Sheldon has done great on it until the past 10 days, he started scratching like crazy. I thought it was environmental with all the allergens in the air......but I reverted to his old food (Fromm's large breed puppy) and the itching stopped within a day. After a few days I gave him a treat with Dr.Tims in a Kong and within hours he started itching again.
> 
> I agree Dr.Tims is a great food, but I'm thinking Sheldon has a chicken allergy? I would just keep him on the Fromm's but as soon as I put him back on the food the scratching stopped and again his poop got all mushing (reason I switched to Dr. Tims) and he starts having to make multiple messy stops on the lawn to get it all out. Even after just adding 25% of Dr.Tims during the transistion his poop firmed right up.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Not sure which way go at this point, as all Dr.Tim's have a chicken base. Do you think it could be some other ingredient in the food? Maybe try Pursuit? Or another line completely?


My lab has a chicken intolerance and as much as I'd like to try Dr. Tim's it just isn't an option. I've been feeding both my dogs Annamaet Aqualuk going on 4 months. It's the best results I've had in a long time. I'm sure the Annamaet Manitock would be good also.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

artbuc said:


> Rocky presented behavior like this many, many times. I always thought I could figure out cause and effect but I could not. If Sheldon is allergic to something in DT's formula, you would almost certainly not see instantaneous relief when switching back. Good-luck as I know how difficult these situations are.


 If you consider 24 hours "instantaneous relief", what time frame would be more realistic for a food based allergy in a dog? I'm gluten intolerant, and within 15 mins of ingesting... I'm sneezing and itching. I'm very sincere in my question, as I know there is a ton of sarcasm on this board. I'm just looking for a solution. Thank you for you response in advance.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> If you consider 24 hours "instantaneous relief", what time frame would be more realistic for a food based allergy in a dog? I'm gluten intolerant, and within 15 mins of ingesting... I'm sneezing and itching. I'm very sincere in my question, as I know there is a ton of sarcasm on this board. I'm just looking for a solution. Thank you for you response in advance.


Macin had a series of food allergies and sensitivities and when he ingested some foods he would get itchy in an hour while with others within 20 hours, it can greatly vary. If I were you I would try a test diet as in start by giving some pork backs and each week add a new meat, then you will be able to observe what he can't handle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Sheldon said:


> If you consider 24 hours "instantaneous relief", what time frame would be more realistic for a food based allergy in a dog? I'm gluten intolerant, and within 15 mins of ingesting... I'm sneezing and itching. I'm very sincere in my question, as I know there is a ton of sarcasm on this board. I'm just looking for a solution. Thank you for you response in advance.


The only way to determine a food allergy is an elimination diet. You must feed a novel protein and novel carb and NOTHING else for at least 4-8 weeks. Then you can challenge with other proteins. I am not suggesting you need to do an elimination trial, I am just using that as an example that it can take a long time for the dog to clear allergens. Since you were feeding DT a short time, I would guess it would clear faster than 4-8 weeks, but probably not in 24 hours.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> I have been feeding Dr.Tim's Grain Free for several weeks now. Sheldon has done great on it until the past 10 days, he started scratching like crazy. I thought it was environmental with all the allergens in the air......but I reverted to his old food (Fromm's large breed puppy) and the itching stopped within a day. After a few days I gave him a treat with Dr.Tims in a Kong and within hours he started itching again.
> 
> I agree Dr.Tims is a great food, but I'm thinking Sheldon has a chicken allergy? I would just keep him on the Fromm's but as soon as I put him back on the food the scratching stopped and again his poop got all mushing (reason I switched to Dr. Tims) and he starts having to make multiple messy stops on the lawn to get it all out. Even after just adding 25% of Dr.Tims during the transistion his poop firmed right up.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Not sure which way go at this point, as all Dr.Tim's have a chicken base. Do you think it could be some other ingredient in the food? Maybe try Pursuit? Or another line completely?





artbuc said:


> Rocky presented behavior like this many, many times. I always thought I could figure out cause and effect but I could not. If Sheldon is allergic to something in DT's formula, you would almost certainly not see instantaneous relief when switching back. Good-luck as I know how difficult these situations are.




Zane had this exact same problem. When I first got him I was feeding him TOTW High Prairie. At 10 weeks he got Giardia and the Vet put him on a round of Panacur. The day after the Panacur stopped he had very loose stools so I put him on a chicken and rice diet. Within 2 days he started heavily scratching his ears, biting his rear paws and shaking his head. At the same time I was adding in a little bit of Fromm LBP because I wanted to get away from TOTW. So I assumed since he never had chicken before his scratching was due to some intolerance to chicken. 

I put him back on TOTW and within 2 days he stopped scratching, so I really though it was due to chicken. When almost done w/ the bag of TOTW I started to add in a little Fromm LBP again and within 2 days he starting doing the same thing, heavily scratching, biting his back paws and shaking his head. So I put him on EB Meadow Feast. He did ok but his coat got dry and he developed sleepies in his eyes.

So while doing more kibble research I though Id try and feed him chicken and rice again to see what happens and he didn't have any scratching this time? So that's good for Zane since there's a lot more chicken formulas out there. I've been feeding him Dr. Tim's since this past Thursday and he hasn't done any scratching what so ever so even though Zane's scratching was spread weeks apart when I fed him Fromm LBP and or chicken and rice I can only assume his scratching was due to the environment??


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

RichsRetriever said:


> Zane had this exact same problem. When I first got him I was feeding him TOTW High Prairie. At 10 weeks he got Giardia and the Vet put him on a round of Panacur. The day after the Panacur stopped he had very loose stools so I put him on a chicken and rice diet. Within 2 days he started heavily scratching his ears, biting his rear paws and shaking his head. At the same time I was adding in a little bit of Fromm LBP because I wanted to get away from TOTW. So I assumed since he never had chicken before his scratching was due to some intolerance to chicken.
> 
> I put him back on TOTW and within 2 days he stopped scratching, so I really though it was due to chicken. When almost done w/ the bag of TOTW I started to add in a little Fromm LBP again and within 2 days he starting doing the same thing, heavily scratching, biting his back paws and shaking his head. So I put him on EB Meadow Feast. He did ok but his coat got dry and he developed sleepies in his eyes.
> 
> So while doing more kibble research I though Id try and feed him chicken and rice again to see what happens and he didn't have any scratching this time? So that's good for Zane since there's a lot more chicken formulas out there. I've been feeding him Dr. Tim's since this past Thursday and he hasn't done any scratching what so ever so even though Zane's scratching was spread weeks apart when I fed him Fromm LBP and or chicken and rice I can only assume his scratching was due to the environment??


Our first GR was highly allergic to many things. She spent most of her 13 1/2 years bald and stinky on steroids. We had her tested at Univ of Penn and tried many different therapies. Nothing worked. The only time she got relief was when she was in 6 month quarantine at Belfast. When we picked her up, we could not believe she was our dog. She had such a thick, luxurious coat. Brought her home and she looked and smelled like her old self in a few months. That was in the 70's/80's. When I took Rocky to see a well known and highly regarded dermatologist in 2009, I was told we do not know much more today than we did back in the seventies. Another of our Golden's was adopted in 1990 at about one year old. He had one chronically gunky ear. The other ear was perfectly fine. Vet suggested a lamb based kibble which was just becoming commercially available back then. Ear cleared up in a few weeks and he never had another allergy related problem.


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been told that locally produced raw honey is effective for environmental allergy relief. Since there are many "types" of raw honey, "wildflower" was suggested. A teaspoon per day was recommended. Sort of a holistic vaccine.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I fed Zane at 9am this morning and he just threw up, almost 4hrs. later? Ive never seen throw up this thick before and this much before. It was much more than 3/4 of a cup of food I fed him this morning and it had a lot of undigested kibble in it. He's didn't get into anything in the house nor outside and he didn't have any treats. This is the first time he's thrown up like this.

Before he threw up he was perfectly fine, he was playing with his little bear toy then out of nowhere he threw up. Afterwards he was back playing w/ his toy. I'll keep an eye on him but man I've never seen throw up like that before, usually it's watery but this wasn't?? It was so thick we though it was a pile of poop at first.

Just an FYI I feed Zane out of this slow feed bowl because if I didn't he would scarf down his kibble in literally 30 secs.









*Sorry for being so graphic.*


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> I fed Zane at 9am this morning and he just threw up, almost 4hrs. later? Ive never seen throw up this thick before and this much before. It was much more than 3/4 of a cup of food I fed him this morning and it had a lot of undigested kibble in it. He's didn't get into anything in the house nor outside and he didn't have any treats. This is the first time he's thrown up like this.
> 
> Before he threw up he was perfectly fine, he was playing with his little bear toy then out of nowhere he threw up. Afterwards he was back playing w/ his toy. I'll keep an eye on him but man I've never seen throw up like that before, usually it's watery but this wasn't?? It was so thick we though it was a pile of poop at first.
> 
> ...


Dogs digest much more slowly than humans. If it doesn't happen again I wouldn't worry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Well Sheldon had been totally off Dr Tim's GF going on another week and last night again as a test, I gave him a large Kong filled with Dr. Tim's kibble and peanut butter........ he kept me up all night scratching. It must just be some ingredient that he can not tolerate. I saw someone else with a similar issue on another food forum, this person switched to one of Dr. Tims grain inclusive products and this issue was solved. I just wish I did not have 25 lbs of food sitting here...........I guess I will take Dr.Tims lead and give it to a local shelter and try the grain inclusive.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> Well Sheldon had been totally off Dr Tim's GF going on another week and last night again as a test, I gave him a large Kong filled with Dr. Tim's kibble and peanut butter........ he kept me up all night scratching. It must just be some ingredient that he can not tolerate. I saw someone else with a similar issue on another food forum, this person switched to one of Dr. Tims grain inclusive products and this issue was solved. I just wish I did not have 25 lbs of food sitting here...........I guess I will take Dr.Tims lead and give it to a local shelter and try the grain inclusive.


Perhaps it's the canola, Macin got very similar itchies when having Conan oil in a product


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> Well Sheldon had been totally off Dr Tim's GF going on another week and last night again as a test, I gave him a large Kong filled with Dr. Tim's kibble and peanut butter........ he kept me up all night scratching. It must just be some ingredient that he can not tolerate. I saw someone else with a similar issue on another food forum, this person switched to one of Dr. Tims grain inclusive products and this issue was solved. I just wish I did not have 25 lbs of food sitting here...........I guess I will take Dr.Tims lead and give it to a local shelter and try the grain inclusive.


I know how you feel. Before switching to Dr. Tim's I gave away 4 15lb. bags of kibble to my local shelter. Hopefully the Kinesis grain will work for Sheldon. :crossfing



I fed Zane his lunch and dinner and he kept it down and went poop at night. Today he's kept his food down at all 3 meals and has pooped twice today so I guess whatever the reason for him getting sick wasn't serious.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> I know how you feel. Before switching to Dr. Tim's I gave away 4 15lb. bags of kibble to my local shelter. Hopefully the Kinesis grain will work for Sheldon. :crossfing
> I fed Zane his lunch and dinner and he kept it down and went poop at night. Today he's kept his food down at all 3 meals and has pooped twice today so I guess whatever the reason for him getting sick wasn't serious.


 Glad to hear Zane is doing so well! Couple days ago a neighbor who shows Shelties gave me a sample of what she feeds her dogs, after hearing about Sheldon reaction. Its Acana Lamb and Apple.....2nd day of feeding and he does a happy dance at the bowl! No scratching, poop solid and small and he loves the flavor. This morning he was howling as I poured it in the bowl......he acts like its crack or something! I'm sure WCF will be disappointed as its a Champion brand. I tried their other brand, but Sheldon was so thirsty all the time while on it?


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I was about to go w/ Acana Lamb and Apple if he didn't do well with chicken. I still want to try Acana at some point. When I returned the bag of EB Meadow Feast I exchanged it for a bag of Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato because they were out of the Lamb and Apple. I might return it since I haven't opened it whenever they get the Lamb back in.


_****If you're eating or planning on eating and have a squeamish tummy leave now!!  *** 





*_ OK, little on the nasty side now...let's talk poop. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Zane's stools are well formed but when I pick them up they're soft and will usually leave a little residue on the grass when I pick it up. Is that normal? 

On this chart I'd say it's between a 50-75.




On this chart I'd say it's between a 3-4


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

So how is Zane doing on Dr.Tim's? I noticed in another post you swaped foods to Pursuit........why did you go with a different food? How is he doing on Pursuit. As you know Sheldon was itching with the GF and I was thinking it was a chicken allergy........but now I'm thinking of trying Pursuit as he did so well on this brand.


----------



## jphwym21 (May 1, 2012)

I have two golden retrievers one is 1.5 years old (female) and the other is 14 weeks (male). My female has been on pursuit for about a year and my male started on it at approximately 9.5 weeks. Both have been doing really good on it. I truly do not know how much is attributed to Dr. Tim's pursuit or raw. I feed a half raw and half kibble diet.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> So how is Zane doing on Dr.Tim's? I noticed in another post you swaped foods to Pursuit........why did you go with a different food? How is he doing on Pursuit. As you know Sheldon was itching with the GF and I was thinking it was a chicken allergy........but now I'm thinking of trying Pursuit as he did so well on this brand.



He's doing ok. He's finally gaining more than 1lb. a week. He weighed 27lbs. last Wednesday and today he weights 30lbs. He probably would've gained 2lbs. but it's been raining ALL WEEK long here in Orlando so he hasn't been outside other than to do his business. Because Zane was only gaining 1lb. a week Dr. Tim recommended I go w/ Pursuit but now that he gained 3lbs. in a little over a week I'm going to stick w/ Kinesis. The real test will come next week when he'll be able to get out of the house because it's supposed to be sunny all week. If he gains at least 2lbs. next week I'm sticking with the Kinesis, if not I'll try Pursuit.

You know I thought Zane has a chicken allergy at first too because when he ate chicken and rice and Fromm LBP he scratched his ears and shook his head a lot and at night was biting his rear paws. This past time I tried chicken and rice he did fine and he's been fine w/ Kinesis too. His ears are clean (which they've always been), no more eye sleepies; his coat is back to normal (EB Meadows Feast gave him sleepies and a dry / hard coat) and I haven't noticed him biting his paws or any abnormal scratching of the ears. 

If you try Pursuit I hope it works out for Sheldon. It's so frustrating trying to find a good quality kibble that works and hasn't had any recalls. I see you're feeding Acana Lamb and Apple. Most people have said the cal. / phos. ratio is too high. If he does well on the Lamb and Apple maybe try the Duck and Pear. The cal. / phos. ratio is 1.3:1, which is fine. I was going to try that next if Dr. Tim's didn't work. Thankfully though it looks like Zane is fine w/ chicken.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> He's doing ok. He's finally gaining more than 1lb. a week. He weighed 27lbs. last Wednesday and today he weights 30lbs. He probably would've gained 2lbs. but it's been raining ALL WEEK long here in Orlando so he hasn't been outside other than to do his business. Because Zane was only gaining 1lb. a week Dr. Tim recommended I go w/ Pursuit but now that he gained 3lbs. in a little over a week I'm going to stick w/ Kinesis. The real test will come next week when he'll be able to get out of the house because it's supposed to be sunny all week. If he gains at least 2lbs. next week I'm sticking with the Kinesis, if not I'll try Pursuit.
> 
> You know I thought Zane has a chicken allergy at first too because when he ate chicken and rice and Fromm LBP he scratched his ears and shook his head a lot and at night was biting his rear paws. This past time I tried chicken and rice he did fine and he's been fine w/ Kinesis too. His ears are clean (which they've always been), no more eye sleepies; his coat is back to normal (EB Meadows Feast gave him sleepies and a dry / hard coat) and I haven't noticed him biting his paws or any abnormal scratching of the ears.
> 
> If you try Pursuit I hope it works out for Sheldon. It's so frustrating trying to find a good quality kibble that works and hasn't had any recalls. I see you're feeding Acana Lamb and Apple. Most people have said the cal. / phos. ratio is too high. If he does well on the Lamb and Apple maybe try the Duck and Pear. The cal. / phos. ratio is 1.3:1, which is fine. I was going to try that next if Dr. Tim's didn't work. Thankfully though it looks like Zane is fine w/ chicken.


 That's great!! I was hoping Dr.Tim would chime in, but I assume it would be hard to determine Sheldon's food sensitivity unless he could do a physical and blood work.


----------



## tim hunt (Feb 15, 2013)

Wonderful poop charts.

Figuring out the culprit as to the exact food ingredient or ingredients causing a skin reaction can be a fickle exercise. There are skin and blood tests available to find out, they work about 85% of the time or so. The stand by elimination trial is also helpful but can take a few months to really work and many clients have trouble doing that. I have found as have the studies that the distribution among the different proteins setting this reaction off(dogs are allergic to proteins, not brands of food) are fairly even. So, a dog may have the same chance to be allergic to corn as they might be to beef. One thing I have seen with goldens is that they are definitely much more responsive in the negative light to beef fat. Beef fat and the type of omega 6's present seem to set off hot spots with a lot of frequency in GR world. Lastly control many signs of allergies in GR's to some degree so I advocate them often.

If I missed some questions, please ask again. You can email me at [email protected] as well or we have a Ask the Vet on our FB twice weekly.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

tim hunt said:


> ... There are skin and blood tests available to find out, ...


And, a saliva test... Welcome to Nutriscan - Dog Food Sensitivity Kit


----------



## tim hunt (Feb 15, 2013)

I have not tried this test yet but am anxious to see how successful it turns out to be.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Zanes stools are still soft!?? They are formed but too soft to pick up without leaving residue all on the grass. I took a stool sample into my Vet yesterday and they just called and he's clean. I've been feeding Kinesis for 3 weeks now. His stools were never firm on Kinesis but they got soft(er) when I upped Zanes feeding to 1c-3x a day. 

So does that mean Kinesis doesn't agree with his tummy? Zane always had firm stools on TOTW and EB. This is the first chicken kibble I've fed so maybe it's because of chicken?


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Zanes stools are still soft!?? They are formed but too soft to pick up without leaving residue all on the grass. I took a stool sample into my Vet yesterday and they just called and he's clean. I've been feeding Kinesis for 3 weeks now. His stools were never firm on Kinesis but they got soft(er) when I upped Zanes feeding to 1c-3x a day.
> 
> So does that mean Kinesis doesn't agree with his tummy? Zane always had firm stools on TOTW and EB. This is the first chicken kibble I've fed so maybe it's because of chicken?


 Maybe a little too much food? That's a very high test food and I was told I would not feed as much as some other brands.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> Maybe a little too much food? That's a very high test food and I was told I would not feed as much as some other brands.


He's never had a firm stool while on Kinesis. Even when I fed 3/4-3x a day (2.25c per day) he still had soft stools. And 2.25c is only 933.75cal. a day. He needs more calories than that. 

Dr. Tim replied to me on another forum and he thinks there is something in Kinesis that doesn't agree w/ Zanes tummy...which sucks because I really wanted it to work. I'll give it until the end of this week but it should've firmed up by now.

For now it's back to the drawing board......


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> He's never had a firm stool while on Kinesis. Even when I fed 3/4-3x a day (2.25c per day) he still had soft stools. And 2.25c is only 933.75cal. a day. He needs more calories than that.
> 
> Dr. Tim replied to me on another forum and he thinks there is something in Kinesis that doesn't agree w/ Zanes tummy...which sucks because I really wanted it to work. I'll give it until the end of this week but it should've firmed up by now.
> 
> For now it's back to the drawing board......


 I will sell you a 28.8 bag of Acana Lamb and Apple, I offer free freight! I'm afraid to go back to the rescue again this week with another bag of high end food......I think it would look suspicious!! This is getting so stupid.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I know how you feel. I've given away several bags of kibble to my rescue and they're probably thinking **** what are you doing!!??

I bought a small bag of Annamaet's Manitok this afternoon from wag to try out. I'm hoping it'll work. If not, as much as I don't like Diamond, I'm going back to TOTW. Zane needs to have a steady food. Once he's 12 months+ I'll look at switching food again. Like you said, it's getting stupid.


----------

